# Number of bales when wrapping bales for baleage



## ezrydr (Jun 20, 2013)

I am a newbie at making baleage. How many bales should i get out of box of wrap? I am wrapping 4x5 bales 8 times. It seems i am going through the wrap.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never kept track actually, figured wrap was a hell of a lot cheaper than putting up a Harvestore. We have about 4 inches of plastic in a single layer showing before the next layer hits it.


----------



## Ohfarmer (Nov 19, 2011)

We get around 22-24 bales per roll. We put on a lot also since it keeps much better with more plastic.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

*15 to 17 bales per roll 6 layers of coverage*


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The other big thing is the size of the wrap. I rent my neighbor's old wrapper with 20in wrap. 3 full layers on the bales and I get 11 per roll. My father's using 30in wrap, 2 layers and is getting 30 bales per.


----------



## Marco_Otten (May 5, 2010)

Hello ezrydr,

in regards of you question how many bales can I wrap when doing 4x5 8 layers. I'm presuming you're doing individual wrapping. You should get about 14-15 bales out of a 5000ft 70inch roll.

The bigger you make the bale yes you will use more wrap on a bigger bale but if you calculate cost per cubic ft it goes down.

say the roll cost 80usd than a 5 ft bale cost 7 usd per cubic ft and when doing a 4 ft cost almost 8 usd. So the bigger the bale the better.


----------

